# A mother's journey (pulitzer 2007)



## nikt (May 21, 2007)

A Mother's Journey: 2007 Pulitzer Prize for Feature Photography

I'm speechles ...


----------



## Jason (May 21, 2007)

Life... What a odd thing..


----------



## settite (May 21, 2007)

wow, thats just sad...


----------



## noodles (May 21, 2007)

That was powerful.


----------



## noodles (May 21, 2007)

I moved this to P&CE where it will hopefully get more visibility. It was bound to get lost in Off Topic.

I just discovered that you can turn on the captions. That just made it ten times worse.


----------



## playstopause (May 21, 2007)

I am speechless.


And very touched.
It's very hard to look at.

Tremendous photography.
Number 18 is quite something.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 21, 2007)

Wow


----------



## Clydefrog (May 21, 2007)




----------



## Popsyche (May 22, 2007)

Having perfect kids is a lot more rare than you'd think. This is just part of a mother's love. Your kids are EVERYTHING to you. Mine both have their issues, and you deal with them, no matter how horrible it seems to the outside world. No doubt that mother still lived for that child's smile and happiness, and lived to make that child know that her love was unconditional. 

The final picture shows the dual feelings of missing your child, as no child should die before it's parent, and the understanding that this being is finally out of the pain and misery that was everyday life. 

In life, we all have to play the cards we're dealt.


----------



## Durero (May 22, 2007)

Wow

Very moving indeed - very brave mom and son.


----------



## Vince (May 22, 2007)

noodles said:


> I just discovered that you can turn on the captions. That just made it ten times worse.



yeah. it did.


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 22, 2007)

It things like this that really bring home how unfair life is. There are countless people out there who are truly evil and continue living quite happily, yet that poor boy had to suffer all of that before having his life cut short before it had really begun. That's something no parent should have to go through.


----------



## Donnie (May 22, 2007)

Man... that was hard to get through.


----------



## Battle-axe (May 22, 2007)

It's sad how unfair life is...  Very moving indeed.


----------



## noodles (May 22, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> It things like this that really bring home how unfair life is. There are countless people out there who are truly evil and continue living quite happily, yet that poor boy had to suffer all of that before having his life cut short before it had really begun. That's something no parent should have to go through.



I think about pictures like this whenever some politician tells me that stem cell research is morally wrong, and that federal funding shouldn't be used to support it. I don't know if it would have helped this child, but the fact that it has the possibility to cure so many problems makes me extremely frustrated and angry with any roadblocks to medical progress.


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 22, 2007)

Let me guess, they're all religious too? I think the church has done more to hinder scientific research and delay possible cures for diseases than any other organisation.


----------



## velocity (May 22, 2007)

i can't express the feelings i have while i watched that. as a parent it killed me.


----------



## noodles (May 22, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Let me guess, they're all religious too? I think the church has done more to hinder scientific research and delay possible cures for diseases than any other organization.



I've found that a tragedy like this does one of two things: strengthens faith to the point where an individual is incapable of questioning any of their beliefs, or destroys their faith completely. There really is no in between ground.


----------



## Sebastian (May 22, 2007)

Sad ....


----------



## playstopause (May 22, 2007)

velocity said:


> i can't express the feelings i have while i watched that. as a parent it killed me.



It's amazing how being a father can mutiply by 10 everything you feel related to childrens. Especially sad things like these. It just takes you at the throat.


----------

